# rearing foals??? help!



## am3l1a (27 July 2010)

helloo, i need advice on handling my 7 week old colt. we bought the mare as a project to bring on and sell, but found out she was in foal, 6 weeks later Alfie was born! i have read lots about handling and what to do but have never had any experience with foals until he was born. he is a very cocky colt and has to be put in his place often. he does lick you but then tries biting too so i pinch him. his other favourite thing to do is rear, alfie is only playing but i worry about him getting older and still being as cheeky as he is. i am confident with him and dont let him push me about too much, but does anyone else have tips with rearing and nippping hes getting bigger every week ..?? i have been told to crack an egg over his head wheb he rears! thanks x


----------



## LynneB (27 July 2010)

what on earth would cracking an egg on his head do to stop him rearing in future?  All it will do is make a godawful mess and how are you to reach his head while his feet are up off the ground?!


----------



## CBFan (27 July 2010)

When he rears you either need to pull him back down again, or you could try slaping the underside of his belly (JUST ONCE) with a schooling whip. You must be quick though so he doesn't realise it's you and i will take him by suh a suprise that he shouldn't try it again.


----------



## jaypeebee (27 July 2010)

am3l1a said:



			helloo, i need advice on handling my 7 week old colt. we bought the mare as a project to bring on and sell, but found out she was in foal, 6 weeks later Alfie was born! i have read lots about handling and what to do but have never had any experience with foals until he was born. he is a very cocky colt and has to be put in his place often. he does lick you but then tries biting too so i pinch him. his other favourite thing to do is rear, alfie is only playing but i worry about him getting older and still being as cheeky as he is. i am confident with him and dont let him push me about too much, but does anyone else have tips with rearing and nippping hes getting bigger every week ..?? i have been told to crack an egg over his head wheb he rears! thanks x
		
Click to expand...

If you have enough experience to bring on a project horse then I cant see why you are having problems with the foal.  If it makes it easier for you to get your head around, just treat him like a horse.  How would you deal with a grown horse rearing or biting you?  Nip it in the bud as you would with any horse.  I have to say if you really do believe that cracking an egg over any rearing horse is the way to go then having project horses doesnt seem such a good idea either.


----------



## Ilovefoals (27 July 2010)

My colt does this to me as he's quite confident and cheeky. At the moment I give him a nip on the nose if he bites and a smack on the chest followed by my pushing him right back out of my space if he rears.  He usually backs off right away - til the next time! Lol!


----------



## Irishlife (27 July 2010)

Colt foals are playful, mischievous and love testing out their macho-ness by rearing, playing and nipping. If you see two colts in a field play fighting they are really quite boistrous. It is quite normal for colts to rear in the natural course of events as they are growing up. You need to gain his respect and handle him with confidence, authority and firmness. Growling and giving his headcollar rope a sharp jerk should ground him and then you need to get him moving forwards, backwards or sideways to get him moving where you want him. He can only rear if he stands still. 

I am a great believer in a good old fashioned crack on the arse with a whip which usually stops them in their tracks. So saying this should only be used with the utmost discretion AND timing - it can work wonders.

Leading with a lunge rope is helpful as it gives you a bit more leverage. Once he is gelded he will be quieter but babies are a handful and you need your wits about you. Handle him and make it easy for him to be good by keeping mum handy when you are handling or leading him. One person each side can be helpful if he is a strong colt.


----------



## Laafet (27 July 2010)

for OP - you don't say if he is rearing and nipping when being led or generally. TBH if it is in general then you are spending too much time with him. Our TB colt foals are not going to be gelded until they are atleast 2 so it is imperative that they understand the boundaries. I have one nippy colt who will try to play rough when I go into the field to feed. He gets quick slap or bucket aimed in his general direction depending on how close he is. None of them nip whilst being led but some rear as we would expect really. We lead foals with a short slip rope so that it is easier to hold onto them and they get a knee in the girth area if they do go up, naturally horses want to protect this area so they soon stop messing about.


----------



## milliepup (27 July 2010)

He is just testing you out which most foals do at some time.
Agree with other comments about treating him like you would another horse and just reinforcing who is the boss. A good firm no and pushing him out of your space will help.
Also although I have never needed to use it personally I have seen the crack on the head with an egg on a very dirty rearer and yes it does work. Apparently it has something to do with the horse thinking it has hurt itself and the feel of liquid coming down its face thinks it hurt itself. I still know the horse and 3 yrs after egg incident it has never reared again and believe me this horse could walk on 2 legs then spin and dump anyone it wanted too. Admittedly it was a ridden horse and never heard of doing it with foals etc.
I hope you get it sorted and just be firm but fair and enjoy your foal.
Good luck.


----------



## Holly831 (27 July 2010)

Don't think the egg over the head is a good idea!!

Foals like to test their boundaries and you have to be quick and consistent in your correction. Don't let him lick you or nussle you. He has to see you as the leader and while he is allowed to do these things now because its cute it's not much fun when you have a nippy 2 year old.

'I dont let him push me about too much' - he shouldn't be pushing you about at all!!

Firm, fair and quick corrections - for rearing a slap under the belly works (just to shock not to hurt) as they are vunerable in this area or if he is still small enough pull him down and distract him by making him move where you want him to go. He will soon learn that you are not a playmate but the leader!

Good Luck


----------



## bj_cardiff (27 July 2010)

He's just being a colt rearing and biting are good practice for when he's a stallion.. It might be that he's over-familiar with you, I wouldn't pinch him when he nips you as all your doing is nipping him back he'll see it as playing, when he oversteps the mark (when loose) look him square in the eye and loudly and very firmly say NO! while pointing at him, if he ignores you then run at him clapping or something, if he rears up shout loudly at him and wave your hands in the air, he needs to respect you at all times!

Just don't ever turn your back on him! Those little foal feet can run up behind you very quickly and quietly.. I discovered that the hard way...


----------



## am3l1a (27 July 2010)

jaypeebee said:



			If you have enough experience to bring on a project horse then I cant see why you are having problems with the foal.  If it makes it easier for you to get your head around, just treat him like a horse.  How would you deal with a grown horse rearing or biting you?  Nip it in the bud as you would with any horse.  I have to say if you really do believe that cracking an egg over any rearing horse is the way to go then having project horses doesnt seem such a good idea either.
		
Click to expand...

how rude of you. i did not ask for your opinion but your advice. infact as others have said, cracking an egg does work i just wanted to try something a little less messy.


----------



## am3l1a (27 July 2010)

Ilovefoals said:



			My colt does this to me as he's quite confident and cheeky. At the moment I give him a nip on the nose if he bites and a smack on the chest followed by my pushing him right back out of my space if he rears.  He usually backs off right away - til the next time! Lol!
		
Click to expand...

haha lol sounds like alfie! i do want to know about everyone else's experiences because i dont know what is normal behaviour! he is a dominant character, i do push him off and raise my voice. but like you said, he'll wait til next time.


----------



## jaypeebee (27 July 2010)

am3l1a said:



			how rude of you. i did not ask for your opinion but your advice. infact as others have said, cracking an egg does work i just wanted to try something a little less messy.
		
Click to expand...

You have to be joking, you really think cracking an egg over a horses head is true horsemanship and the way to handle a rearing horse?  That thinking is in the same league as believing the earth is flat.  Take the foal in hand and do ground work with it.  When it goes to rear you pull it down or you tell it off firmly or you smack it whichever is your prefered method.  It sounds like the foal is seeing you as a play mate and not as someone who it should be respecting.  Foals are very easy to handle if handled properly from day 1.  You teach them what is acceptable and what isnt and they soon learn.  I hope you can establish your role in this foals upbringing as it needs this guidance to see it into the big wide world and become a well mannered horse.


----------



## Bearskin (27 July 2010)

Take a look at the OP's post.  Not an experienced foal handler and asking for help, not criticism. Take a chill pill.

With my foals, if they play the fool I make myself "big" ie stick my elbows out and advance towards them, sometimes with a quick jerk on the lead rope.  I don't hit them, just make them know I am not to be messed with.

Good luck!


----------



## MissTyc (27 July 2010)

Do you have an older youngster to put in with him? A young mare will often play and then get bored quicker and put a colt right in his place. I keep my foals in groups but obviously that's not possible for everyone. The cheeky ones get my 5 yo gelding put in with them. He loves a good rough and tumble, but knows how and when to tell them enough is enough. 7 weeks he might also be teething and generally searching out his boundaries.


----------



## stolensilver (27 July 2010)

FWIW I'd much rather handle a misbehaving horse than a naughty foal. Horses are more predictable. Something that's helpful if your foal is cocky and too confident around you and this cockiness is the root of his nipping is to make him think he's going to die for 10-20 seconds after he's nipped you. Whip round on him, make yourself as big as possible, roar at him, stamp your feet, flap your arms, smack him if you've got a whip or a rope (not hard, just enough to add to the whole performance) and make sure he's scared and he runs away. Then act as if nothing has happened. He will soon learn that nipping you has unpleasant consequences and will soon realise it isn't a game. However I would not take this approach with a shy foal as it could make them very scared of people. Shy foals generally need much less correction than confident ones. You know your foal, adjust your reactions accordingly. At the moment it sounds as if you're being a bit soft and he thinks you're playing with him.

Regarding rearing as others have said its fairly normal for foals to rear. When you're leading him make sure you've got a long enough rope so he can't get away from you and growl at him like a tiger when he goes up. Let him know you aren't happy that he's done it. If he's very determined to do lots of rearing try pulling him sideways so you pull him slightly off balance. That will make rearing far less fun as horses don't like to fall over and losing their balance is a short step away from falling. He will soon learn not to do it and start to learn some manners. 

Its why I prefer naughty horses to naughty foals. At least most horses know the rules, even if they're breaking them. Foals haven't a clue what the rules are and they can be very creative in the naughty things they get up to and very quick.


----------



## am3l1a (27 July 2010)

jaypeebee said:



			You have to be joking, you really think cracking an egg over a horses head is true horsemanship and the way to handle a rearing horse?  That thinking is in the same league as believing the earth is flat.  Take the foal in hand and do ground work with it.  When it goes to rear you pull it down or you tell it off firmly or you smack it whichever is your prefered method.  It sounds like the foal is seeing you as a play mate and not as someone who it should be respecting.  Foals are very easy to handle if handled properly from day 1.  You teach them what is acceptable and what isnt and they soon learn.  I hope you can establish your role in this foals upbringing as it needs this guidance to see it into the big wide world and become a well mannered horse.
		
Click to expand...

thank you that was a bit more constructive but it is what i have been doing. do you have any experience with foals because i would like to know different experiences.


----------



## am3l1a (27 July 2010)

stolensilver said:



			FWIW I'd much rather handle a misbehaving horse than a naughty foal. Horses are more predictable. Something that's helpful if your foal is cocky and too confident around you and this cockiness is the root of his nipping is to make him think he's going to die for 10-20 seconds after he's nipped you. Whip round on him, make yourself as big as possible, roar at him, stamp your feet, flap your arms, smack him if you've got a whip or a rope (not hard, just enough to add to the whole performance) and make sure he's scared and he runs away. Then act as if nothing has happened. He will soon learn that nipping you has unpleasant consequences and will soon realise it isn't a game. However I would not take this approach with a shy foal as it could make them very scared of people. Shy foals generally need much less correction than confident ones. You know your foal, adjust your reactions accordingly. At the moment it sounds as if you're being a bit soft and he thinks you're playing with him.

Regarding rearing as others have said its fairly normal for foals to rear. When you're leading him make sure you've got a long enough rope so he can't get away from you and growl at him like a tiger when he goes up. Let him know you aren't happy that he's done it. If he's very determined to do lots of rearing try pulling him sideways so you pull him slightly off balance. That will make rearing far less fun as horses don't like to fall over and losing their balance is a short step away from falling. He will soon learn not to do it and start to learn some manners. 

Its why I prefer naughty horses to naughty foals. At least most horses know the rules, even if they're breaking them. Foals haven't a clue what the rules are and they can be very creative in the naughty things they get up to and very quick.
		
Click to expand...

thank you for your reply  i prefer misbehaving horses to naughty foals too ! but i am enjoying it! i agree completely with you that im being too soft i will definately use your advice! thanks!


----------



## am3l1a (27 July 2010)

MissTyc said:



			Do you have an older youngster to put in with him? A young mare will often play and then get bored quicker and put a colt right in his place. I keep my foals in groups but obviously that's not possible for everyone. The cheeky ones get my 5 yo gelding put in with them. He loves a good rough and tumble, but knows how and when to tell them enough is enough. 7 weeks he might also be teething and generally searching out his boundaries.
		
Click to expand...

noo i dont have any youngsters to put him out with unfortunately  does the mare not mind about the gelding ..?? oh okay, yes his teeth are very sharp atm!!


----------



## jaypeebee (27 July 2010)

am3l1a said:



			thank you that was a bit more constructive but it is what i have been doing. do you have any experience with foals because i would like to know different experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Just a little   I've been breeding horses for many decades.  Mainly TBs so I am quite at home with lively and exuberant youngsters.  Theres time and a place for foals to have fun and when you are handling the foal it is not the time or the place for him to have fun *with you*.  My best advice is as before, try to not think of him as a foal, try to think of him as just another horse and if you wouldnt put up with it from a grown horse then dont with a foal.  You are the primary human teacher so it is a responsibility for you to help this foal become as good as he can be for when he goes off to make his mark on the world.  If he learns good manners now then he should be set up for life.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 July 2010)

Every foal needs to respect you.  It's that simple.  How you achieve this happy state,  is entirely up to you!

Alec.

ETS I think that I'm with Bearskin on this one. a.


----------



## am3l1a (27 July 2010)

jaypeebee said:



			Just a little   I've been breeding horses for many decades.  Mainly TBs so I am quite at home with lively and exuberant youngsters.  Theres time and a place for foals to have fun and when you are handling the foal it is not the time or the place for him to have fun *with you*.  My best advice is as before, try to not think of him as a foal, try to think of him as just another horse and if you wouldnt put up with it from a grown horse then dont with a foal.  You are the primary human teacher so it is a responsibility for you to help this foal become as good as he can be for when he goes off to make his mark on the world.  If he learns good manners now then he should be set up for life.
		
Click to expand...

oh okay  but what about hitting a foal? what do you think of that? its not something id usually advocate but i know he needs to be put in his place! i have never even touched a foal until he was born so it is so new to me and i do just want him to be the best he can be! i do have experience with young horses but not foals lol


----------



## Tempi (28 July 2010)

My 2yr old used to rear at me when i went in the field with him when he was a foal.  He was basically being playful - not doing it out of nastyness.  I found a stud to send him to (Catherston as it happens as its down the road from me) and from 6weeks old he was there with his mum until weaning out in a herd of around 20 other mares and foals.  When i visited him there he didnt rear at me once, nipped it in the bud straight away.  I collected my mare at weaning and he stayed there another 3 months and then i took him back to my yard where he went out with a herd of geldings.  Even now at 2 he still loves to play but he will never ever rear anymore.


----------



## MissTyc (28 July 2010)

am3l1a said:



			noo i dont have any youngsters to put him out with unfortunately  does the mare not mind about the gelding ..?? oh okay, yes his teeth are very sharp atm!!
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Usually the mares are grateful to have a babysitter for a few hours ... 
We microchipped our 8 week old yesterday -- took three people to pin him down and he still managed to injure us. Dam took advantage of the kerfuffle to go to the other end of the field and have a kip in the sun. She's experienced, though, so she knows we not taking the baby away ... in a few months she'll be begging us to take it away.


----------



## Amymay (28 July 2010)

but what about hitting a foal? what do you think of that? its not something id usually advocate but i know he needs to be put in his place
		
Click to expand...

Oooo please do not go down this route.  You just need firm, consistent handling.

How well is he leading - is this something that he does when led?  Or is it something he does when you approach him in the field?  If it is a good old flap of your coat and a load No or some similar stupid noise will get the message over to him that it's not on.  But they all do it, and do grow out of it.

If he's doing it when led - look at how you are leading him, and what messages you are giving him.  Don't have him on a long rope - closer is safer for both of you, and certainly pulling him down is something I have always been told NEVER to do. Let him go up but again give him a sharp No!.  He may be going up because of some form of anxiety - is mum to far ahead, is she out of site etc when you are leading him.

The key with foals is not to be heavy handed, just consistent and firm.

If he nips, push his head away deliberately and firmly.  Pinching won't do anything.  And don't be tempted to play with his mouth in any way.  

I'm sure you were joking about the egg - but if not.  Absolutely NO.

I would be tempted to find somewhere that has got some breeding mares and youngstock that they can go out with - until weening.  As Tempi has said, it's by far the best environment for them to be in.

Good luck - let us know how you get on.


----------



## magic104 (28 July 2010)

The cracking of an egg is a very old piece of advice from when they reared while being ridden.  It was meant to make them think they had hurt themselves, & in turn make them rethink the gesture.  First off where to you keep the egg so you can easily access when needed?  Secondly how do you get your egg with one hand while holding the reins with the other stay in balance & smack the egg between the ears!  Hard enough while on their back, on the ground, I dont think so, perhaps if they are a mini/shetland, but dont see anyone managing it with a normal sized foal.  Though I have seen someone manage to crack the egg while on board I have yet to see someone try it from the ground, so I await the U-Tube confirmation.

People have already given good advice, just pull the bugger back down & by using your voice in a none screechy manner inform him it is not acceptable.  He is doing nothing more then testing you & have a play that is what babies do.  He knows no better, so as you know it is your job to explain to him what is & what isnt acceptable behaviour.


----------



## jaypeebee (28 July 2010)

am3l1a said:



			oh okay  but what about hitting a foal? what do you think of that? its not something id usually advocate but i know he needs to be put in his place! i have never even touched a foal until he was born so it is so new to me and i do just want him to be the best he can be! i do have experience with young horses but not foals lol
		
Click to expand...

No I dont hit foals unless they go to kick me as that will always be immediately followed by a run at, or a sharp flick across the bum.  I dont hit my big horses either.  There are better ways to deal with them I think but then plenty of people do hit their horses and thats up to them.  My way with playful foals who want to use me as a punching bag is to immediately pull on the rope and then turn on them to force them out of my space, and say a lengthened and low Nooooooo in a deep voice.   There is no one right way to deal with young playful foals you do what you are comfortable with and whatever works.  I find my way works but Im sure others find their way works too.


----------

